# Yet another Flu Thread



## Wash (5/7/17)

Guys,

I can't brain today - I has a serious case of the man flu. Please keep this in mind before scolding me for not knowing where the search fuction is or how it works.







For the record, I DID search and read a little before posting. 

From what I understand, I need (okay, WANT) a high menthol juice for to feel better and a high PG juice for to kill the bastards what are making me feel not so lekker.

This is where the rub lies - the menthol concentrate I have is a DIY solution of menthol crystals at 60% (or close enough so it makes no difference) by weight dissolved in PG. All the recipes I've found for flu-juice (patent and TM pending...) refer to non-diy menthol concentrates. 

TL;DR: - I don't know if my 60% menthol solution is equal in strength to the commercial stuff.

Long and short of it - please can someone do a sanity check on my recipe before I freeze-burn a hole in the back of my skull?

Whiskey Romeo Flu-Juice:
05% - 60%w/w menthol
95% - PG

Any suggestions or tweaks? Koolada? 
Although I have any manner of flavour concentrates (BTW,thanks for the vape-mail yesterday, @Richio) I'm not too worried about the flavour - just want to clear out my sinuses without blowing out any of my other orifices...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (5/7/17)

95% pg is going to give you a throat kick of note! Tame it down to about 50%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/17)

TFA's Menthol is about 66 % if I understand this correctly. So yours is very close to that.

My 50 ml bottle of flu mix has been lasting for ages. I used 10 % menthol, but I think I used a home made (from crystals) dilution of about 20 %. I added some Coconut if I remember correctly. At some stage I had one with Menthol and Lime. In both my ratio was 90PG/10VG.

So, with your solution, around 3 % should give you a good menthol kick. Maybe start lower and just add if you feel you need more. 

For a real tasting toddy, try this recipe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (5/7/17)

This is what @hands recommended me to use , it is his own special broth, .............

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (5/7/17)

A lot of peeps in the Discord are also digging straight Inw Eucalyptus Mint at 1-2% as a flu vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wash (6/7/17)

Update time.

So last night as I sat in my man-cave (okay, garage) I re-read everyone's advice and decided to blatantly disregard it. No offence to those whose advice went unheeded, but I can like to think for (or "by", even) myself sometimes. 

I built me some Flu-Juice:
3.5% DIY Menthol Concentrate (the concentrate is a 60% crystals, 40% PG by weight solution)
80/20 PG/VG (exactly the other way around from my usual poison of choice)

Some notes:
- I seem to be picking up a very slight bitterness from the vape. Not unpleasant, just noticiable.
- My usual DIY juice is a 6mg NIC single flavour (usually fruit) with 1.5-2% menthol and 0.5% koolada. The 3.5% menthol is definitely colder, but I feel like I can go even more frigid. Experimentation becons, but I'm lazy - s'good enough for now.
- The throat-hit @shaunnadan warned me of is either missing, well-hidden by the menthol or closely resembles the 6mg NIC hit I would get from my usual juice. Mouth and throat FEEL is definitely different, but not uncomfortably so.

Or, I might be sicker than I thought and all of this means nothing - I'll leave the reader to decide.

Thank you to everyone who posted in this thread for their time and effort to help a suffering man-child!


----------

